# Tax Summary



## Arly Gee (Apr 13, 2020)

where do I find the tax summary


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Arly Gee said:


> where do I find the tax summary


For??

If you're asking for Uber: login, then from the top go to TAX INFORMATION. On the left you will see the tax summaries by year and by month. https://drivers.uber.com/


----------

